# car insurance



## vcamcricket (May 14, 2014)

The insurance has various levels and the best level has a ceiling claims value not a replacement car a repair ceiling the no claims is with the car and anyone licenced to drive can use insurance no named drivers in Thailand just the car is covered


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

vcamcricket......you are able to give information in one sentence, where other people need 5 A4's.


----------

